# [SOLVED] can't open downloads



## motorbikes89 (Feb 8, 2007)

either on firefox or internet explorer what ever i download i can't open them. i try to save them somewhere before i download it.. however when i search for it, its never there.
the downloads show up in the download box, but i cant double click them or right click open. its driving me mad, plz help me


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: can't open downloads*

Hi. . .

Try to download the attached file and select OPEN.

Repeat the download again - this time save it to your desktop and then double-click on it.

What is inside it?

If you are unable to do the above, boot into SAFEMODE w/Networking and repeat the above 2 steps.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## motorbikes89 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: can't open downloads*

i finally solved it... early in the morning lol
AVG is blocking all the download files

so ive uninstalled anything to do with avg and installed some new virus software.
cheers for the help anyway/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: can't open downloads*

Hi. . .

Great news to hear this is solved for you.

Thank you for posting back. Did you have AVG 8 free edition - or the security suite?

Good Luck. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## slider638 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wanted to add that I was having the same problem after doing an upgrade to Vista Home Premium. Saw the post by "motorbikes89" regarding avg. Uninstalled and reinstalled AVG and everything is back to normal. Just wanted to let everyone know that you don't have to get new AV software.

Thanx


----------



## 2lapdogs (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm having a very similar problem. I can't open any downloads and my problem started when after I downloaded AVG 9.0 so I uninstalled it. My plan was to download it again and reinstall. However, now I can't open anything I download.

I was able to open the attachment in this thread though.

I'm running Vista Home and Firefox. I tried using IE but had the same problem.

Oh, and I tried to uninstall AVG 8.5 and got this error message:

_Installer initialization failed due to following error:
Error: @AvgErrorCode_0x0253 %FILE% = "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8"
@AvgErrorCode_0x0020_


----------

